
Does Our Education System Stifle Entrepreneurs? - jaybol
http://www.good.is/post/does-our-education-system-stifle-entrepreneurs/
======
fexl
I liked what I saw in Lima, Peru: excellent private schools everywhere I
walked throughout the city. Even the poor send their children to private
schools. The elementary schools are brightly painted with pictures of happy
children, flowers, and mottoes about healthy bodies and minds. Notices are
posted about upcoming parent-teacher events. One prominent example is the
"Albert Einstein Institute" for kids. Trade schools and universities abound.
Near one major shopping center for computers and software, which occupied 5
whole floors of a building, I saw a large computer training school. I looked
in the large windows from the street and saw rows of huge Apple monitors (30
inch I guess), must have been 50 of them, each with a student concentrating
intently. I thought: _there's_ the future, right there.

------
irahul
The education system, in India or any other nation, is largely broken. And it
can't be fixed. The system has always been designed taking into account what
suits the vast majority of students, and it's fair in a way. There is a lot to
improve upon but even the improvement is going to focus on the dense parts of
bell curve.

The onus lies both on the parents and educators to realize that every kid is
different from other and it isn't necessarily a good idea to force them to fit
within the existing framework. No one can claim to create Bill Gates, Steve
Jobs, Larry Page etc. All that can be done is to provide environment and
encouragement for kids who tend not to follow the convention.

More than the super smart kids who suffocate in a system designed for
mediocres, it's about kids who are living someone else's life - kids studying
medicine because their parents asked them to, kids struggling through
engineering because all their friends chose engineering, kids trying to be
programmers because they have been told again and again that that's where the
jobs are....

The article kinda nails the point but then goes astray citing bi-polar as
CEO's disease. If you are reporting on a supposedly thought provoking subject,
greater amount of responsibility is expected.

------
known
Ideally Education System should create Employers and not Employees

